

Nicobar: Dynamic Scripting Library for Java - trickz
http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/02/nicobar-dynamic-scripting-library-for.html

======
guard-of-terra
Seems like just enough amount of rope to hang yourself.

In addition to cumbersome setup you're goind go have wild amount of fun with
dependency graph between scripts. Development will be fun as well.

I understand such system might have some specific uses but I expect an app
made out of interdependent interchangeable scripts to be 10x times harder to
develop than a monolithic one.

~~~
lowmagnet
I used to work on a system that had Drools-based coupon and promotions. Drools
was like this at its core.

Those were some fun stacktraces. They look like compiled JSP output, with
about as much usefulness unless you're on the server digging around in the
template's generated java code.

This system once gave products away for nearly nothing. Another it repeatedly
stack overflowed trying to recurse down a rule. This was unfortunately easy to
do with this system.

The example they show is a pretty trivial one, but maybe it's only used in
trivial cases where the effects would be minimal.

I'll still follow the development of this project to see if there's some
improvement over my (admittedly sour) experience.

also: is groovy normally written in the 'fluent' style?

------
r0bfelty
wish this existed a long time ago!

